# Drywall Ended On Crooked Wall Framing



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

Left with this, the true wallboard ending off on slanted stud.

Seeing seams before that have cracked - due to "missed studs" and even on combined studs (ex: window framing) - given that this is already up - is there a way to sister on so the new seam will hold OR must this be torn out and replaced, for two drywall edges to share a single stud?


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

I don't land rock on studs.

Cut the rock back to the middle of the bay to the right. Use a piece of 1x screwed to the rock 50% of its width. 

Get some buttboards to use in the future.

https://www.trim-tex.com/products/o...ies/backing-drywall/buttboard-drywall-backer/

Tom


----------



## TheConstruct (Dec 8, 2017)

Is it hitting the stud at the top? Why not just sister a 2x4 to the lower portion of the stud for the next sheet to land on? If you wanted to you could run a metal Sawzall blade under that stud, move it over and toescrew it back in too. I must be missing the question.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

tjbnwi said:


> I don't land rock on studs.
> 
> Cut the rock back to the middle of the bay to the right. Use a piece of 1x screwed to the rock 50% of its width.
> 
> ...




Are they tapered or just a flat piece of osb?


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Stunt Carpenter said:


> Are they tapered or just a flat piece of osb?


The Buttboards are tapered. They create a dip in the drywall making it easier to tape. 






I recommended a 1x for now due to keeping things moving. I should mention if there is an Ames near by they may have the BB in stock

https://amestools.com

Tom


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Buttboards definitely work, but more commonly I just sister a stud as TheConsruct suggests. More likely to have something for that on hand.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> Buttboards definitely work, but more commonly I just sister a stud as TheConsruct suggests. More likely to have something for that on hand.


I avoid landing on studs unless it is a full sheet that reaches corner to corner.

Tom


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Agreed, but the pic looks like that's a tapered edge. In which case, landing on a stud would still provide the "scallop" for taping.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Those butt boards might make finishing simpler but they seem to make a lump between the two adjacent bays. You can see it even in the trim tex video at about 2:06


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

tjbnwi said:


> I don't land rock on studs.
> 
> Cut the rock back to the middle of the bay to the right. Use a piece of 1x screwed to the rock 50% of its width.
> 
> ...


 Why 50%, why not just enough space, right of the slanted stud, to fit in the 1" by X width? Are you in essence _evening up_ the stress/load?

I use 1x3's all the time for backing - never thought of doing them full vertical, floor to ceiling. Thanks for taking me 'out of the box' :arabia:



TheConstruct said:


> Is it hitting the stud at the top? Why not just sister a 2x4 to the lower portion of the stud for the next sheet to land on? If you wanted to you could run a metal Sawzall blade under that stud, move it over and toescrew it back in too. I must be missing the question.


 Maybe I should pull nails (no screws here) and relocate stud - its a little hairy with copper piping overabove as far as re-attaching though.





Tinstaafl said:


> Agreed, but the pic looks like that's a tapered edge. In which case, landing on a stud would still provide the "scallop" for taping.


 Hesitate to sister on another stud, to provide enough width, for the seam potentially cracking.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

artinall said:


> Hesitate to sister on another stud, to provide enough width, for the seam potentially cracking.


Highly unlikely, as long as you get a firm connection. I've done it more times than I like to admit, and never had a callback.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

artinall said:


> Why 50%, why not just enough space, right of the slanted stud, to fit in the 1" by X width? Are you in essence _evening up_ the stress/load?
> 
> I use 1x3's all the time for backing - never thought of doing them full vertical, floor to ceiling. Thanks for taking me 'out of the box' :arabia:
> 
> ...


Cutting back to the center of the bay gives you room to work.

I meant 50% of the width of the backer.

I normally hang horizontally. 

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Golden view said:


> Those butt boards might make finishing simpler but they seem to make a lump between the two adjacent bays. You can see it even in the trim tex video at about 2:06


Never had this issue.

Tom


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

artinall said:


> Hesitate to sister on another stud, to provide enough width, for the seam potentially cracking.


It's the last foot on the bottom with 2-3 fasteners... way over thinking this... sister a piece and be done with it...


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Yep. Could have had it rocked in the time it took to take a pic. Never had a double stud cause an issue.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

hk321 said:


> avoid this one.


Avoid it? ... :blink:

What does that mean? Why?


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

I would have tapped top and bottom of stud to straighten. Or missed stud altogether and do as others have said. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

Ended up cutting out and replacing.

Upper plate of this was split open, in cavity behind drywall, that I had to double up anyway. Looks like our former carpenters didn't shoot or hammer, they actually sledged. Managed to get the nails in, congratulations, but there were 3 clear splits with penny nails sunk as a result. 

Couldn't see this from the outside until bending your head up back around in there. The piece of plate they simply scabbed in, straight on straight, was barely concealed by the stud end.

_- I'm no longer concerned about the butt joint._


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

tjbnwi said:


> I avoid landing on studs unless it is a full sheet that reaches corner to corner.
> 
> Tom


Do you cut the drywall below the top plates and above the bottom plate when using that board?


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Big Johnson said:


> Do you cut the drywall below the top plates and above the bottom plate when using that board?


I do not, I hang horizontally there is already a recess top and bottom. It has never been an issue. I can see and issue with vertical hanging.

Tom


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

...


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

blacktop said:


> OMG .. all you pros aint never heard of a scab ?


Describe, please. I wonder if I've done it.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

MarkJames said:


> Describe, please. I wonder if I've done it.


I deleted my post . I thought I might've been out of line . .. but just throw a scab on it . As long as the seam /joint has a backer its solid . I'm surprised this is even a discussion .


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

blacktop said:


> I deleted my post . I thought I might've been out of line . .. but just throw a scab on it . As long as the seam /joint has a backer its solid . I'm surprised this is even a discussion .


Ok..I've done it. :thumbsup:


----------

